# How to tell if a demasoni is holding?



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a demasoni that is not eating or opening it's mouth. I had hoped to have a pic for you all but she likes to hid in the texas holey rock. What else should I be looking for in a holding female?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

A big chin/throat is the best way to tell. When did you notice she wasnt eating? Holding or not, if she isnt eating i'd try to get her in a hospital tank or breeder net so she doesnt get picked on by others.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

With a demasoni you should definitely be able to tell if they are holding or not. You should look for a huge mouth swelling. It will look like she just tried to eat something bigger than her mouth. Her jaw area will be all inflated.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm new to cichlids so forgive me if I can't really tell if she got a swollen mouth. But I got a pic. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

imo it should be more obvious than that.. I would say no, she isn't holding.

I am also a bit dubious as to when that is a pure demasoni? Mine are much blacker and much bluer, a much stronger contrast than what this picture shows... it could be lighting or it could be feeling a bit pale?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

its probably stressed out, its not eating and it hides a lot too


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It doesn't look to be holding to me either. How long has it gone without eating? I think you should start looking for other things that could be wrong.
Questions that are frequently ask to determine possible problems are...
1. What are the measurments of the tank?
2. What fish are in it?
3. What are the water readings...pH,temp., ammonia, nitrites, & nitrates?
If you answer these questions it will give people a start on finding any possible problem.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

From that picture, I agree it doesn't really look like it's holding and you should definitely look into the other possibilities by answering the questions that Dewdrop listed, but I just wanted to add that with my young, small holders, they were sometimes not so easy to tell when they were holding.

This one was only holding four or five fry.










Does your fish look like she is "chewing" on something? Does she show any interest at feeding time -- approaches the food, but doesn't eat?


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> It doesn't look to be holding to me either. How long has it gone without eating? I think you should start looking for other things that could be wrong.
> Questions that are frequently ask to determine possible problems are...
> 1. What are the measurments of the tank?
> 2. What fish are in it?
> ...


1. The footprint is 60 x18inch
2. 19 yellow labs, 12 demasoni, and 2 acei
3. THe temp is 78. The other parameters I don't know my test kit is too old. I'm using an established(plenty of BB) eheim 2260. I will get a new test kit friday.

I don't think it's the water. I change 30% 2-3 times weekly. Maybe diet? They have been eating tetracolor bits and bloodworms. I will post the water parameters tomorrow.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

*Stop* feeding them bloodworms, it's likely causing digestive problems. Blockages and bloat will cause fish to stop eating and hide.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got over to my favorite LFS today and got a test kit. My pH is 8.2
Ammonia and nitrites are at zero. I also picked up some new life spectrum cichlid formula. Is this ok for yellow labs, acei, and demasoni?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, pretty much all Malawi and Tangs.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I use New Life Spectrum.

What was your nitrAte reading? ammonia and nitrite being zero is good.

Does the fish look like it's chewing something? If it does, it *may be* holding a small amount of eggs.

Like Joea said, the bloodworms are really bad for these fish so keep an eye on them because it *could be* the start of bloat. If you have already given them bloodworms a good bit, it might not be a bad idea to treat the tank with some epsome salt. It acts as a mild laxative and might nip the problem in the budd if a blockage has started. I'm not sure of the dosage though right off hand. You can ask in the illness section or it might be in a stickie there.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't test the nitrates because I have increased the WC to 50% every other day. Thanks for the tip on the epsom salt will try that as well.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wouldn't the epsom salt hurt my pleco?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You still need to test the Nitrates. Put the Demasoni who is not eating in a hospital tank and treat there.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wanted to give you guys an update. I dosed the tank with epsom salt. The fish that was not eating starting eating. Yah!! This morning I did a water change and some other chores around the house. So I sat down after I finished my work a noticed my demansoni spawning YES!!! Now I gotta convince the wifey to let me have a 3rd and 4th tank for the babies. Any advice on how to pull this off?


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

I watching them now and there are 2 pairs spawning!!!Yeah


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. I just stripped 2 demasoni and 3 yellow labs. I have about 30 fry between all the mothers. Man, I was kinda squarmish about handling the fish but thanks to the video I got it done. Thanks for the help everyone. I will post fry pics later. Just to make sure I can feed the fry crushed nls and tetracolorbits right?


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of the fry.Please let me know what you think.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Congrats, always good to read about a successful spawn and the female spit the fry looks a lot like my 10 gal Im changing to a 40gal breeder setup too many fish...I have fry everywhere LOL good luck with raising them.


----------



## mv1175 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks yellow,

This is my first batch and i'm so excited. I was watching the show tank last night and noticed I have another lab and 2 demansoni holding again. I will do a rescape and net them out this weekend. I got a couple of 29 for the fry and expectant mothers. Good to hear about your fry. Do you have any pics?


----------

